# Catechism in the Bible



## nick (Dec 2, 2014)

I learned about what a catechism was in a message from Dr. Voddie Baucham years ago, and since that time I've come to realize how important it is to my entire family. When we are all faithful in our learning of it, the family flourishes in discussions about the great truths of the Bible. When the catechism is neglected, we all struggle. If there is one thing that is key to this neglect, it is my neglect. In a way, my neglect becomes a domino effect.

Anyway, on the way to a doctor appointment today my wife and I listened to this sermon from Rev. John Sawtelle of All Saints Reformed Presbyterian Church. I found the sermon encouraging and informative. I didn't realize how far back the history of catechesis went.

*The Necessity and Duty of Catechism* (Sermon Audio)​
_(Forgive me if this is the wrong forum for a post like this)_


----------



## Andres (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't listened to this message yet, but I've heard several others from Pastor Sawtelle and I've always been greatly edified. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kodos (Dec 2, 2014)

Adding to my queue! I've actually not heard a sermon devoted to the subject of catechism before so looking forward to hearing it!


----------

